

“house is on fire - we’re out! shit” - Twitter proves itself again - pclark
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/01/09/house-is-on-fire-were-out-shit-twitter-proves-itself-again/

======
neilc
Not to be a curmudgeon, but how is this Twitter "proving itself"? There was a
fire; the guy and his family luckily survived; and then he tweeted about it,
and other people responded after the fact. Why is this surprising/notable?

